
Big Stars and Paid Subscriptions, Luminary Aims to Be the Netflix of Podcasts - century19
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/03/business/media/luminary-media-podcast-app.html
======
century19
"Well it took a little longer than I expected, but it's all happening. The
golden age of podcasting is over. The new era of podcasting, brought to you by
branded corporate gatekeepers, has arrived." \- Mike Duncan

[https://twitter.com/mikeduncan/status/1102638379940892673](https://twitter.com/mikeduncan/status/1102638379940892673)

------
smt88
70 employees, of which 40 are engineers, is a huge red flag for a podcasting
company. That doesn't sound like they're focusing on content, and what do 40
engineers even do?

Even with enough people to build and maintain a fantastic native app, that
team size is huge.

